# Tick.........................tock.............



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Time is d r a g g i n g by so slow!!! :smilie_tischkante: 20 more days until I meet my little MostAdorableBabyWho'sYetToBeNamed. What really gets to me is that he's 12 weeks now and we could haved picked him up this weekend! Anyway, I've tried to keep busy and have accomplished a lot. I've built nine pedestals for my art shows, I've ordered a playpen for MostAdorableBabyWho'sYetToBeNamed, I've melted a lot of glass and made inventory for this art show that is keeping me from picking him up and I've put together an insanely long list of names I like. But I just keep thinking about him and what he must look like now. How much does he weigh at 12 weeks and how much bigger will he be three weeks later when I finally meet him? On Tuesday, I'll be mailing Bonnie a night shirt I will have slept in for 2 nights, and a stuffed toy that's been tucked in my pillow case for the past few nights. She'll put them in his crate so that when he meets me, I won't be such a stranger. WAH WAH BABY PANTS! I WANT MY BABY NOW AND I CAN'T HAVE HIM!!! Okay, rant over. I don't really feel any better but I've got 20 days to work on that. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't blame you for bring impatient!!! When you've got a new little fluff coming..... WHO CAN BE PATIENT!!! Any ideas for names for most Adorable Baby Whos Yet To Be Named??


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I don't blame you for bring impatient!!! When you've got a new little fluff coming..... WHO CAN BE PATIENT!!! Any ideas for names for most Adorable Baby Whos Yet To Be Named??


There are many on the list but very few that Mark and Nicholas will agree to! I did promise them I wouldn't lobby for "Wellington" this time...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Robin - I saw a truncated title to your thread saying TICK and I thought, "Oh no. Don't tell me Phoebe has a tick. :w00t:" Oh, but this is so much worse. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The agony of the wait. :Waiting::tumbleweed:opcorn: At least you're using your time productively. I can't wait til Little No Name is in your arms and we see tons of pix. :chili: Did you get any recent ones from Bonnie?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey, do you have a picture from Bonnie to share? I had two pictures from Bonnie before I got my Molly, it was soooo hard waiting! The angels are so worth the wait for sure


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I know that the waiting has got to be killing you Robin. It'll come, the time will be here soon. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Robin - I saw a truncated title to your thread saying TICK and I thought, "Oh no. Don't tell me Phoebe has a tick. :w00t:" Oh, but this is so much worse. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The agony of the wait. :Waiting::tumbleweed:opcorn: At least you're using your time productively. I can't wait til Little No Name is in your arms and we see tons of pix. :chili: Did you get any recent ones from Bonnie?


I am so afraid of ticks this year Sue. I went to see my Mom Friday and we picked blueberries on the edge of her property. My childhood home is way, way, WAY out in the country in the middle of the Appalachicola National Forest. Anyway, you can imagine the number of unwanted critters that lurk there. But yes, the dreaded TICK TOCK bites really hard and is about to drive me insane...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Hey, do you have a picture from Bonnie to share? I had two pictures from Bonnie before I got my Molly, it was soooo hard waiting! The angels are so worth the wait for sure


Here's one. I think I'll email her and BEG her to send me another one...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I know that the waiting has got to be killing you Robin. It'll come, the time will be here soon. Can't wait!!!!!


Usually Laura, I wish time would just slow down, especially the older I get... I know it's only three weeks but it seems like forever!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: SLOBBER​ :smheat:

Excuse me for drooling all over the computer. :blush:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Here's one. I think I'll email her and BEG her to send me another one...


:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: sigh....SO adorable! i'm so excited with you....:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :smheat: SLOBBER​:smheat:
> 
> Excuse me for drooling all over the computer. :blush:


I know what you mean Sue. I'm almost out of slobber... :HistericalSmiley: My computer still work though...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: sigh....SO adorable! i'm so excited with you....:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


Thanks Marisa! I think I'll have some popcorn too! :Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Twenty days!:w00t: why, that's almost a lifetime!!! :w00t::w00t: 


....well if we were fly's that is.....


But seeing that sweet face that'll be coming your way....it feels like forever!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Twenty days!:w00t: why, that's almost a lifetime!!! :w00t::w00t:
> 
> 
> ....well if we were fly's that is.....
> ...


Pat, there are many times I'd like to be a fly on the wall...but maybe not so much anymore... 

I think I'll go to bed now and when I wake up, it'll only be 19 days!!! :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh the wait must be torture for you. What a cutie that baby is. I can't wait to see more pics....now the waiting is killing me too!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Robin the waiting must being KILLING you!! It will be here soon and you can just love him to pieces!!! We're all anxiously :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting: with you!! If you can get another pic out of Bonnie don't forget to share it with us!! His fist pic is sooo gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Time is d r a g g i n g by so slow!!! :smilie_tischkante: 20 more days until I meet my little MostAdorableBabyWho'sYetToBeNamed. What really gets to me is that he's 12 weeks now and we could haved picked him up this weekend! Anyway, I've tried to keep busy and have accomplished a lot. I've built nine pedestals for my art shows, I've ordered a playpen for MostAdorableBabyWho'sYetToBeNamed, I've melted a lot of glass and made inventory for this art show that is keeping me from picking him up and I've put together an insanely long list of names I like. But I just keep thinking about him and what he must look like now. How much does he weigh at 12 weeks and how much bigger will he be three weeks later when I finally meet him? On Tuesday, I'll be mailing Bonnie a night shirt I will have slept in for 2 nights, and a stuffed toy that's been tucked in my pillow case for the past few nights. She'll put them in his crate so that when he meets me, I won't be such a stranger. WAH WAH BABY PANTS! I WANT MY BABY NOW AND I CAN'T HAVE HIM!!! Okay, rant over. I don't really feel any better but I've got 20 days to work on that. :HistericalSmiley:


Oh, Robin you silly thing...I wub woo. Your baby will arrive soon and the anticipation will be over...but, you have to admit it is a good kind of pain, isn't it? Gee, it is getting really close to Ray's birthday and I am reliving the delightful anticipation of just waiting for him to come out of his mother! LOL.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I suddenly have a craving for popcorn. Gee?


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Your baby is such a cutie! He's going to be a looker when he grows up. :wub:

I can commiserate with you on how agonizing it is to wait to get your new baby. I'm counting down days when we can finally meet our baby girl too. We'll be making an almost 8 hours trip to pick her up from Millie, exactly a week from now. 

The wait might seem unbearable, but we all agree that it is sooo worth it!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So you are in the last trimester, eh? Just keep doing those "dog-pants breaths" that keep the baby from coming!:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Robin ... your new fluff baby is adorable!:wub::wub: 

I can understand that time seems to stand still when we are anticipating something wonderful ... like a new baby fluff ... coming our way! 

I read the subject title on your thread and thought ... "Oh, noooo ... a tick!!!" I am paranoid about them buggers! They are really bad in our area.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

TLR said:


> Oh the wait must be torture for you. What a cutie that baby is. I can't wait to see more pics....now the waiting is killing me too!


Oh Tracey, it is torture! Well, not the bad kind but still! :HistericalSmiley:



lmillette said:


> Oh Robin the waiting must being KILLING you!! It will be here soon and you can just love him to pieces!!! We're all anxiously :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting: with you!! If you can get another pic out of Bonnie don't forget to share it with us!! His fist pic is sooo gorgeous!! :wub:


I'm going to email her today. I'd like to have one that I can have put on a coffee mug for DH for Father's Day... I'll use that excuse!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Oh, Robin you silly thing...I wub woo. Your baby will arrive soon and the anticipation will be over...but, you have to admit it is a good kind of pain, isn't it? Gee, it is getting really close to Ray's birthday and I am reliving the delightful anticipation of just waiting for him to come out of his mother! LOL.





Sylie said:


> I suddenly have a craving for popcorn. Gee?


Sylvia, it is a good kind of anticipation. Isn't Ray's this Friday? He's such a sweet boy! Hold on, I'll share my popcorn with you...:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Kaiser said:


> Your baby is such a cutie! He's going to be a looker when he grows up. :wub:
> 
> I can commiserate with you on how agonizing it is to wait to get your new baby. I'm counting down days when we can finally meet our baby girl too. We'll be making an almost 8 hours trip to pick her up from Millie, exactly a week from now.
> 
> The wait might seem unbearable, but we all agree that it is sooo worth it!


How exciting!!! I can't wait to see pictures of her homecoming! Your wait is almost over! :chili:

We'll be driving almost 7 hours. Now THAT'S when time is going to crawl by. At least on the way there anyway. I think we'll have a more interesting drive home...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> So you are in the last trimester, eh? Just keep doing those "dog-pants breaths" that keep the baby from coming!:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


Sandi, that is HILARIOUS!!! :HistericalSmiley:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Robin ... your new fluff baby is adorable!:wub::wub:
> 
> I can understand that time seems to stand still when we are anticipating something wonderful ... like a new baby fluff ... coming our way!
> 
> I read the subject title on your thread and thought ... "Oh, noooo ... a tick!!!" I am paranoid about them buggers! They are really bad in our area.


Marie, I hate ticks. They seem to be bad everywhere this year. UGH!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Robin -- the wait is nearing the end. Easy for me to say as I'm not the one doing the waiting. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

See how time flies when you're busy -- NOT!!! Not when you're waiting on this precious little boy. I know you can't wait to hold him in your arms and have him in his furever home. :chili::thumbsup:

Tell Bonnie that you MUST have a puppy fix and need new pictures. :aktion033::aktion033: Tell her that Godmother, Lynn, wants new pictures too. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Still a "Mr. No-Name". I know that will change as soon as you see him in person. But remember, whatever you decide to name him probably won't be what you call him most of the time.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Love you, gf. Remember the wait is worth it!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Robin -- the wait is nearing the end. Easy for me to say as I'm not the one doing the waiting. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> See how time flies when you're busy -- NOT!!! Not when you're waiting on this precious little boy. I know you can't wait to hold him in your arms and have him in his furever home. :chili::thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Lynn, Godmother of Mr. No-Name, if I ask her really nice, do you think she'll take some pictures for me? I mean, NEW PICTURES? I bet he's changed since the first ones she sent.

I think deciding on a name is harder than waiting for him :HistericalSmiley:.

Bring the girls down to Florida and wait with me! 

I'm off to buy that boy a cozy bed. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now that Guys there, he will take more pictures of Mr. No-Name -- I'm sure. Wish I was back in Florida, but I'd be even a little further south than Bonnie as Boca Raton is my stomping grounds.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Now that Guys there, he will take more pictures of Mr. No-Name -- I'm sure. Wish I was back in Florida, but I'd be even a little further south than Bonnie as Boca Raton is my stomping grounds.


Yay for Guy!!! 

You can always visit Tallahassee Lynn!


----------

